# Rimless 10 gallon moss scape



## foofooree

Okay, I broke down my 10 gallon "XL Nano" and removed the rims. This took FOREVER! Getting the silicone residue off took a very long time. I am going to have a variety of mosses in here and maybe some anubias nana petite. I will probably keep some crystal red shrimp or snowball shrimp or something like that. Light will probably be 20 watts of compact florescent with two bags off $3 a bag black sand as substrate and minimal fert dosing, I wanna keep this a low budget tank, using thing that I already have so I can save up my money to start a 24 gallon aquapod reef tank with 150 watt metal halide lighting and sweet moonlights! Cant wait!
tank waiting to be tested:








testing:








and while looking at this view:








The tank BROKE!

haha, jk, jk, it didnt break:heh:
tank full of water:








I will finally get the sand on monday. I was going to get it Thursday, but didnt have time, Saturday, I went to get the sand, and the store was closed. So hopefully monday, I can get this thing cycling!
More to come later.


----------



## thief

Lol freaked me out man. 

Well so far the scape is looking awesome. lol


----------



## Revernance

ahahah you got me going when you said the tank broke. rofl. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## foofooree

ok, finally done!
water is still a little cloudy
















moss types added:
weeping
willow
us fissiden
taiwan
flame
anubias types added:
petite
nana


----------



## jackh

looks great cant wait to see how it looks when everything starts growing. what are you gonna put in there?


----------



## NAL

I like the right side a lot. The left side however, the 2 pieces of driftwood seem to be mimicking eachother.


----------



## Revernance

NAL said:


> I like the right side a lot. The left side however, the 2 pieces of driftwood seem to be mimicking eachother.


Yeah I feel the same way. I love the right side, it's so unique! 

foofooree- What are those white specks in the black sand. I've been meaning to try out this substrate. Any other substrate layer beside black sand?


----------



## foofooree

Revernance said:


> Yeah I feel the same way. I love the right side, it's so unique!
> 
> foofooree- What are those white specks in the black sand. I've been meaning to try out this substrate. Any other substrate layer beside black sand?


the white things on the sand are bubbles from when I filled it up and I only used sand. I know I need to improve the lft side but I ran out of dw. I will try to change it some.
I will either bee adding bee shrimp (aka crystal black shrimp) or snowball shrimp or crystal reds, ant one of those would give a nice contrast. I change the bulbs to 2 15 watters instead of 2 10 watt bulbs, and the new bulbs are 6500 k and have a great color to them, I guess the old ones were maybe 7000 k? I might add a couple of ottos in a couple of weeks. I used a seeded filter and dw that I had in some of my other tanks, so cycling shouldnt be too bad. I will be dosing excel ever few days until I get the shrimp in there. Not sure why it isnt good to use excel with shrimp... anyone know?


----------



## foofooree

easily my favorite view in my room, oh and the water has cleared up a lot.


----------



## foofooree

ok, I made little "stands" or "legs" for the light fixture out of an old coat hanger, took like 20 minutes
























and in use(you can see how the water has cleared, and I love the "ripple" of the light reflecting off of the water that you can see on my walls now)








edit: you can see how I have a cherry shrimp in there to help start the cycle, and when algae starts to grow, to keep that in check, until there is algae, I will feed it a small pellet of food every other day (so you know I'm not starving it )
edit part 2: you can also see that I added some pennywort in there until the tank settles in)


----------



## Tex Gal

Those coat hanger stands are really neat. Do you think they will rust? What keeps them from shifting side to side?


----------



## foofooree

Tex Gal said:


> Those coat hanger stands are really neat. Do you think they will rust? What keeps them from shifting side to side?


not sure about the rust, there is some kind of plastic like coating on them, so we'll see, if they do rust, then I will put some plasti-dip on them. They dont shift side to side because they fit the glass pretty well and are pretty sturdy.


----------



## Revernance

Light legs! how clever!

BTW, I love your clock. Blue!!


----------



## foofooree

Revernance said:


> Light legs! how clever!
> 
> BTW, I love your clock. Blue!!


Yeah, I love it too! i just got it that day from wallmart, my old one was red and had stopped working, it was only 12 bucks, and the tv was my combined chritmas/b-day gift from my parents and cousins ans aunts and grandparents (lol) and I love it, 32 inches of lcd awesomeness:mrgreen:


----------



## aquamancanada

I really like the light stands , very industrius.


----------



## foofooree

thanks ^_^ lol


----------



## bratyboy2

foo omg thats so cool nice job whats the full plan for it


----------



## foofooree

bratyboy2 said:


> foo omg thats so cool nice job whats the full plan for it


i dont know, lol. I guess to look cool and hold water with shrimp....


----------



## jackh

CSI Miami is tits


----------



## ibanezgfx

nice looking little tank! i love the mossy look. cant wait to see it grown out.


----------



## foofooree

ibanezgfx said:


> nice looking little tank! i love the mossy look. cant wait to see it grown out.


Thanks. I think the rimless look is so clean. I'm glad it turned out the way it did.


----------



## lonepeace

Nice looking tank, did you just took the plastic trim off the regular 10 gal?    Great job!


----------



## foofooree

Well, I painted the coat hanger "stands" today with matte black rustoleum-


----------



## Tex Gal

Nice job! That's gonna be so much better, worth the effort. Looks professional and you don't have to worry about rust for real now!


----------



## Revernance

bratyboy2 said:


> foo omg thats so cool nice job whats the full plan for it


ahahaha that sounds funny. "foo omg" LOL!

The new light legs keep looking better and better!

*runs to garage to make one


----------



## Afyounie

Its lookin nice. Its a good thing you painted those coat hangers. I once used coat hangers in a tank and it turns out they have copper in them. They rusted and it caused the death of a few things in my tanks.


----------



## foofooree

Afyounie said:


> Its lookin nice. Its a good thing you painted those coat hangers. I once used coat hangers in a tank and it turns out they have copper in them. They rusted and it caused the death of a few things in my tanks.


Wow, I had no Idea they had copper in them.


----------



## jackh

any new updates?


----------



## foofooree

jackh said:


> any new updates?


Sorry, no new updates until I get back home. I'm sure there will be an algae update though. All of my tanks will be updated sunday night or monday. I'm sure there will be plants that need to be trimmed in my anubias garden, so check the for sale section monday if you are interested.


----------



## foofooree

after vacation photos:
















this stuff has grown soo soo fast:








what is this stringy plant?


----------



## cs_gardener

The stringy stuff looks like Utricularia gibba. It's a pain when it gets tangled in moss and the only method of control I've found is manual removal.


----------



## zQ.

That stringy plant can grow faster than hair algea and even harder to get rid of when it got strong light and ferts !


----------



## wrkucera

coat hanger wire for lights. very crafty! So i wonder if it would be safe to remove the rim on a 55 gal. tank. Seems daring.


----------



## foofooree

wrkucera said:


> coat hanger wire for lights. very crafty! So i wonder if it would be safe to remove the rim on a 55 gal. tank. Seems daring.


Dont do it! lol a 55 gallon will break in a heartbeat


----------



## oregon aqua

wrkucera said:


> coat hanger wire for lights. very crafty! So i wonder if it would be safe to remove the rim on a 55 gal. tank. Seems daring.


I broke the support on my old 55g and it bowed out about a inch on both sides very scary not recommended and i still had the rim on it!


----------



## foofooree

oregon aqua said:


> I broke the support on my old 55g and it bowed out about a inch on both sides very scary not recommended and i still had the rim on it!


Yeah, a guy at my lfs told me how a woman removed the brace, and all 55 gallons went on her floor:rant::doubt:[smilie=d:


----------



## foofooree

I've changed where some of the plants are and took out the stems and nana. I will be adding a few more pieces of petite in a few days and will post updates when I do. I might be adding pressurized CO2 if I feel like I want to split a 10 or 15 foot line off of my new tank that I will be getting in a few days!(so excited!!) but I'm not sure if I should


----------



## foofooree

I am also wondering what fish to add to this tank. I am looking for a tight schooling fish that is unique and doesnt jump. Suggestions are welcomed


----------



## dgphelps

The Utricularia gibba, or bladderwort you mention in your photos does indeed grow well. In my tanks it grows as quickly as the hornwort. But, I've never thought of it as a problem, the traps are too small to catch fry or shrimplets and it provides a good place for them to hide. I remove it as an export and always leave a little in for it to regrow.


----------



## foofooree

dgphelps said:


> The Utricularia gibba, or bladderwort you mention in your photos does indeed grow well. In my tanks it grows as quickly as the hornwort. But, I've never thought of it as a problem, the traps are too small to catch fry or shrimplets and it provides a good place for them to hide. I remove it as an export and always leave a little in for it to regrow.


the little shrimpies were what I was worried about. I still took it out though as it looked messy in this tank


----------



## foofooree

still need more petite. Ignore the left side, havent figured out what to do with it yet


----------



## thai

very nice!


----------



## Tex Gal

Hey- isn't that your little tree? Did you tear your other tank down or just make another?


----------



## foofooree

Tex Gal said:


> Hey- isn't that your little tree? Did you tear your other tank down or just make another?


tore it down, I got tired of it. I trimmed some of the branches on the tree that were too long, you may see another incarnation of the tank.


----------



## wrkucera

The right side of the tank is totally KILLER!!! I really dig the anubias species. maybe you could leave your tree branches alone. sort of like a mystery. You know what? Leave the whole left side as is. See what happens. I'm sure you'll put something together for the left side, but I do like open spaces. Just like whitetail deer. they love open spaces, but during the hunting season, it's not such a bright idea.:flame:


----------



## Cheese_It

What tree is that wood from? Did you just rip the tip of a branch or did you stick a couple of them together? Very nice


----------



## ferris89

would love to see how this turns out... a lone tree in the meadow


----------



## flashback

Great job!
One suggestion I might offer, and it should help your already great setup, is to make the back of the tank black(flat black). I have used the black background with black gravel before, it offers the suggestion that there is more beyond what you can see and it really makes the green of the plants stand out.


----------



## fshfanatic

Nice job. My only concern is that "Coat hanger light stand". I am worried about corrosion.


----------



## foofooree

I painted it with rustoleum.


----------



## bettamax

Hi, I am new here and pretty new to planted tanks. This looks amazing! Are you running a DIY CO2 hose in there? Also, what type of fertilizer are you using? 

I would love to set up something like this. I have a 10g that has been established for about a year and a half, and maybe six months ago I began replacing the plastic plants with java fern, I think an amazon sword, and honestly, a bunch of other random plants. I realize now that I probably just bought whatever they told me to at the fist store, but I never changed the substrate from the totally basic thick gravel substrate that super-beginners use (because that's what I was at the time). I've been using a combined fertilizer/water conditioner that has Iron and Potassium (not sure what kind, just says K2O) everytime I do a water change, and no CO2. 

What do I need to do to make my tank flourish like yours? Any suggestions/pointers from everyone are very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## foofooree

Sorry for the lack of updates. In regards to the post above, just give your tank love and follow the advice on all the great guides out there.
Felt like messing around with my camera. Finally figured out what shutter speed was the best. Did a mini photo shoot.























A not so good picture of a petite patch:








Some kind of mini java fern maybe:








One of the best shrimp pics Ive taken:








Here is where I figured out the best shudder speed to use:
















































Sorry how some of the pics seem repetitive


----------



## foofooree

Sorry about the last four pics, Its just me messing around with the placement of the hairdryer to make ripples on the surface of the water


----------



## davemonkey

The moss carpet looks great, and the anubias-covered wood is AMAZING!! I've got a couple questions: 

What are the plants on the left side?
Is that HC in the filter inlet?

-Dave


----------



## foofooree

davemonkey said:


> The moss carpet looks great, and the anubias-covered wood is AMAZING!! I've got a couple questions:
> 
> What are the plants on the left side?
> Is that HC in the filter inlet?
> 
> -Dave


The plants on the left are just plants that I couldnt bring myself to throw away. Some kind of val and pot. gayi. Oh, and that is riccia in the intake:fish2:


----------



## kiwik

are you running 3 filters? o_o


----------



## foofooree

kiwik said:


> are you running 3 filters? o_o


Yes lol, they were extras that I had, so I figured, Why not use 'em? lolartyman:


----------



## kiwik

lol. any tips for growing petite so nicely? mine grows pretty nicely, but takes forever.


----------



## Tex Gal

That mini java is really neat. I've never seen that before.


----------



## foofooree

kiwik said:


> lol. any tips for growing petite so nicely? mine grows pretty nicely, but takes forever.


Umm, patience I guess lol. Its a slow grower, but it grows faster than some of my other anub's


----------



## foofooree

Tex Gal said:


> That mini java is really neat. I've never seen that before.


Yeah. Hopefully I can keep it algae free as I have somehow managed to thus far. In fact, this whole tank is my most successful at keeping algae away (knock on wood....twice for good measure lol)
PS: Isnt it finally cooling down at any of yalls houses? This smiley-->:smow: reminded me of cooler weather that is arriving tonight (not snow though lol)


----------



## fishfan

Love the tank. It is funny the shrimp hanging out on the moss side of the tank as opposed to the bare substrate.


----------



## huntersponyfarm

I have a question... I bought some Singapore moss for my tank. I stuffed it into some driftwood crevices. It really looks like it is just barely hanging on. I use a 32w full spectrum light. I have been told I need more light for my plants. Is the moss a low light plant? Do I need to attach it to the wood with something? When you say you tie the moss onto the wood, what do you use to tie it on? Your advice would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## foofooree

Moss is a low light plant. What size is your tank? I would suggest tying it on the driftwood as opposed to stuffed in the driftwood. It will do better that way. You can use fishing line or polyester/nylon thread


----------



## huntersponyfarm

My tank is a 55 gallon. I am glad to hear that the moss is low light. I don't want to add a different light setup to the tank so I am looking for low light plants. It does get some natural sunlight from the big window behind it. I use the miniblinds to adjust how much. So far the algae has been minimal. The tank is 4 weeks old. I use a double biofilter and bubble wands. The fish seem happy enough. I have 4 blue gourami, 1 julii cory, 1 oto, 3 neon tetras. Tank has cycled, all tests have been good. Thanks for the info on the moss. I would like to add more plants, don't want to use Co2. But, I may be :frusty: Thx


----------



## foofooree

Got some java fern 'trident' the other day and it is awesome


----------



## foofooree

A small update with the new java fern 'trident'
























Closeups of the new fern


----------



## Tex Gal

Foofooree I also just got some of the new Trident. I was surprised at how small it was. Somehow I thought it would be bigger. Kinda like the needle leaf java. Longer bigger plant just with branches. Of course there is always a chance that what I received is just young. I guess I'll find out. Yours looks a little larger than mine so who knows....


----------



## huntersponyfarm

Very nice, what lighting do you have? I am considering an upgrade on my 55 gal as the plants aren't doing as well as I would like.


----------



## foofooree

Tex Gal said:


> Foofooree I also just got some of the new Trident. I was surprised at how small it was. Somehow I thought it would be bigger. Kinda like the needle leaf java. Longer bigger plant just with branches. Of course there is always a chance that what I received is just young. I guess I'll find out. Yours looks a little larger than mine so who knows....


Thanks  I was also surprised at its size. The guy told me it would get 10 inches tall, but I have read otherwise. I think that it stays this small...


----------



## foofooree

huntersponyfarm said:


> Very nice, what lighting do you have? I am considering an upgrade on my 55 gal as the plants aren't doing as well as I would like.


It is a stock incandescent fixture with cfl bulbs


----------



## huntersponyfarm

Did you ever figure out what those stringy plants are?


----------



## foofooree

huntersponyfarm said:


> Did you ever figure out what those stringy plants are?


yeah, some kind of invasive bladderwort thingy


----------



## huntersponyfarm

Yuk! Did you keep them?


----------



## foofooree

huntersponyfarm said:


> Yuk! Did you keep them?


nope, I threw em out


----------



## foofooree

Guess what?!!
































The christmas moss and trident:
























Sorry for not taking a final pic of the 10.
I'm not sure if I'm going to put the christmass moss back in just yet...
Oh, and it is the "new" kind of ADA tank with clearer (hardly any tinge of green when looking down the glass edge) and thicker glass (5mm)


----------



## chadly

that looks great! That moss would look sweet crawling up the hill. You could still probably find a place for those ferns too. 

p.s. I think the anubias covered wood looked better on the right side. JMO


----------



## foofooree

chadly said:


> that looks great! That moss would look sweet crawling up the hill. You could still probably find a place for those ferns too.
> 
> p.s. I think the anubias covered wood looked better on the right side. JMO


Thanks 
The wood works better on this side for me because of where the tank is in my room; it's basically in the corner, and this way you have the "mountain" facing you

































The glass is very clear:
















Compared to an AGA 2.5 gallon tank's glass:


----------



## Ravenous

Was this a planned purchase or a chance encounter? I was completely against buying an ADA aquarium but when I saw it at the LFS I had to have it. I am very pleased with mine I just wish they made more accessories for nano tanks. I have the same home depot light that you have on the 2.5G that I am thinking of converting to a pendant style for my 30C. Going rimless makes it hard to even consider a rimmed tank now.


----------



## foofooree

Ravenous said:


> Was this a planned purchase or a chance encounter? I was completely against buying an ADA aquarium but when I saw it at the LFS I had to have it. I am very pleased with mine I just wish they made more accessories for nano tanks. I have the same home depot light that you have on the 2.5G that I am thinking of converting to a pendant style for my 30C. Going rimless makes it hard to even consider a rimmed tank now.


I planned and saved up for many months... LOL


----------



## foofooree




----------



## chadly

yeah, that looks good!


----------



## foofooree

chadly said:


> yeah, that looks good!


Thanks


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

Very pretty cubic with good quality pics.
Thanks.


----------



## cotranchau_vn

Awesome! That should be a great place for Red Crystal Shrimp .


----------



## foofooree

Thanks guys


----------



## foofooree

Just thought I would try to get some pics of unfurling trident leaves


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

How strange the trident leave ferns! I love to have some in my tank.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

I like the rimless moss tank. Im making one right now too and i just love the xmas carpet. I cant wait till i get some and get one going. shrimps are going to love it. your rimless looks very clean. Mines has so much glue on it. sucky...


----------



## Tex Gal

Love it, Love it, Love it! 

I just got some of the trident also. I think I'm gonna really like it.


----------



## eric_c

Wow - I really like it!


----------



## foofooree

Not much has changed, just have the 27 watt hampton bay light on this tank now, which accentuates the rimless look


----------



## ihavetwins2

Looks great... looks like something you would see in one of the aquarium magazines. Does that Hampton Bay light have LED bulbs? 

Thanks for posting the pictures and your work in progress.


----------



## foofooree

ihavetwins2 said:


> Looks great... looks like something you would see in one of the aquarium magazines. Does that Hampton Bay light have LED bulbs?
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures and your work in progress.


That means a lot  The light is a 27 watt compact florescent


----------



## foofooree

Ok, I realize that some of you may not like it like this, but I do lol


----------



## Bett '@ Djax

Thanks!


----------



## foofooree

Bett '@ Djax said:


> Thanks!


Tjat is java fern 'trident' it's pretty rare and doesn't have a scientific name yet to my knowledge.


----------



## foofooree

Rescape in progress:


----------



## foofooree

Should I take out the front rock? I kinda like it like that though...


----------



## 4f1hmi

nice one! You can leave it there.I think


----------



## foofooree




----------



## foofooree

I really only moved one rock. Oh, and I added about 2/3 of the trident back in.


----------



## foofooree

Installed the 2213 on this tank today:
















Check out how huge the 2217 is:


----------



## ferris89

wow! what a transformation this tank has gone through, I have been silently watching it for months now! Way to go! I really like the rocks you chose!


----------



## foofooree

ferris89 said:


> wow! what a transformation this tank has gone through, I have been silently watching it for months now! Way to go! I really like the rocks you chose!


Thanks


----------



## benderisawesome

I'm pretty new here and I'm working on setting up my rimmed 10g so it can be a shrimp habitat for my cherry reds. I was wondering how you made your moss carpet. Is it attached to some sort of flat rock or something? I'd love to recreate something like that for my shrimp. And also what are you fertilizing with because that moss looks amazing. I've heard conflicting opinions on fertilizing with shrimp since they're sensitive to copper. Are you using just macros and no trace?

P.S. Your tank is amazing.


----------



## foofooree

benderisawesome said:


> I'm pretty new here and I'm working on setting up my rimmed 10g so it can be a shrimp habitat for my cherry reds. I was wondering how you made your moss carpet. Is it attached to some sort of flat rock or something? I'd love to recreate something like that for my shrimp. And also what are you fertilizing with because that moss looks amazing. I've heard conflicting opinions on fertilizing with shrimp since they're sensitive to copper. Are you using just macros and no trace?
> 
> P.S. Your tank is amazing.


Yes, I attached the moss to little slate pieces. I don't dose any fertilizers.
P.S. Thanks


----------



## foofooree

I added more petite:


----------



## gravy9

Beautiful tank. Fantastic work.


----------



## foofooree

gravy9 said:


> Beautiful tank. Fantastic work.


Gracias!


----------



## kiwik

Nice tank. It's improved so much since the beginning. 

Would you recommend an Eheim over a HOB filter, and what model of Eheim is that?


----------



## skinns

Just as the hobby was starting to fizzzzzle out with me, you've re-inspired me to get things back in order on my side of the tank. Nice tank.


----------



## foofooree

Gotta get rid of that nasty dw fungus


----------



## foofooree




----------



## Scouter

I couldn't find it but I'm sorry if it was asked earlier, in the previous scape, what was the really black substrate and where did you get it? Thanks,
Scouter


----------



## foofooree

Scouter said:


> I couldn't find it but I'm sorry if it was asked earlier, in the previous scape, what was the really black substrate and where did you get it? Thanks,
> Scouter


I got it at an lfs. Black moon sand


----------



## gasteriaphile

*Hope y'all don't mind me cutting to the chase here, but I don't have time to read every one of the posts on this wonderful thread. Could I just ask really quickly: Do the various mosses (esp. Java) attach well to rock? or do they really prefer wood? Thanks! g*


----------



## anhtu402

Awesome... makes me want to do the same!!


----------



## foofooree

gasteriaphile said:


> *Hope y'all don't mind me cutting to the chase here, but I don't have time to read every one of the posts on this wonderful thread. Could I just ask really quickly: Do the various mosses (esp. Java) attach well to rock? or do they really prefer wood? Thanks! g*


Yes, java attaches to rock, but some some mosses don't attach to anything.


----------



## RubiDudi

I love your tank! Perfect


----------



## Pinto

Your tank looks cool cant wait til it matures!!
Though i do miss your other setup with the numerous rocks..


----------



## eleontie

Pinto said:


> Your tank looks cool cant wait til it matures!!
> Though i do miss your other setup with the numerous rocks..


Unless you buy another tank for each scape you try to do, sometimes you just have to remember the pictures ...


----------



## arowanaman

LOL if the left side just looked like the right side JK


----------



## foofooree




----------



## foofooree

It's growing! I've decided to grow this portion out instead of buying more


----------



## Tex Gal

You gotta love that Rotala indica! It's so pretty.


----------



## foofooree

Tex Gal said:


> You gotta love that Rotala indica! It's so pretty.


Is that the same as rotundifolia? I don't have that plant anymore :yawinkle:


----------



## Tex Gal

No, it's the plant right in the middle also known as ammania bonsai.


----------



## foofooree

Tex Gal said:


> No, it's the plant right in the middle also known as ammania bonsai.


Oh, well, yeah, I love the ammania  (this is a weird smiley)


----------



## foofooree

Still a little cloudy from the rescape


----------



## foofooree

The ug was getting messy because I planted it in clumps that were too large, so I was originally replanting the airborne runners, but I wound up separating and replanting all of it:


----------



## foofooree

I added more anubias petite:


----------



## Tex Gal

Looking good!  That looks like Arthraxon in the back. Is it? I just love that plant for nanos.


----------



## foofooree

Tex Gal said:


> Looking good!  That looks like Arthraxon in the back. Is it? I just love that plant for nanos.


yep, sure is! I love it too, it's like mini bamboo


----------



## Bunbuku

foofooree

I love the different version of the tanks! One question what lighting are you using for the tanks? The only thing that is keeping me from setting up a mini-M or -L is the lighting. Not too many choices out there.


----------



## foofooree

Bunbuku said:


> foofooree
> 
> I love the different version of the tanks! One question what lighting are you using for the tanks? The only thing that is keeping me from setting up a mini-M or -L is the lighting. Not too many choices out there.


$20 27watt desk lamp from homedepot on both tanks.


----------



## foofooree

Well, I forgot to update this thread. A bunch of plants melted, and the tank is becoming more and more blyxa dominated. The ug has managed to start to come back after it melted right as it was filling in great. I want to change this tank soon because it is kind of boring atm. I do like the petite though. The blyxa just needs to grow in in the back left corner before I rescape it with more interesting plants.
























Oh, and I'm running out of co2. I need to fill the cylinder back up


----------



## Reginald2

I really like the cinder blocks. Would you ever consider clear-coating them? Great tanks btw


----------



## foofooree

Reginald2 said:


> I really like the cinder blocks. Would you ever consider clear-coating them? Great tanks btw


it never occurred to me. Thanks BTW


----------



## hedson_25

nice idea, no red touch on that tank?


----------



## foofooree

quickity updizzle


----------



## Peter16

Thats looking really good.
all the plants work together really well.


----------



## foofooree

Peter16 said:


> Thats looking really good.
> all the plants work together really well.


Thanks


----------



## foofooree

Progress:
Super glue makes this sooo much easier. I still have a ton of petite left over . It is in the 55 for now. I still need to get some lawn marsh pennywort from TG in the mail tomorrow. I also need to order some mp...
















I'll try to take some filled pics when the dust settles.


----------



## foofooree

I got snowballs to go with my rescape 
Here ya go.
























I got two adults in my order with the 20 babies








I'm curious as to how fast this grows


----------



## Tex Gal

I'm really liking your new scape. Have you thought about a moss wall for the back? Is that mini pellia? Mine grew kinda fast.


----------



## foofooree

Tex Gal said:


> I'm really liking your new scape. Have you thought about a moss wall for the back? Is that mini pellia? Mine grew kinda fast.


I'm not really feeling a moss wall. It would look awesome, but I don't know if it would fit the scape. And yes, that is mini pellia. Maybe I will try a moss wall later on in the scape, to give it some more depth, and maybe with a couple of those "special ferns" That ugly Genious has, on the wall as well... 

Oh, and could you rename this thread "Foo's ADA 30C- Flooded Forest" please? 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## wicca27

i have loved reading this whole post and have but one question. how did you remove the rim on the 10g you started with? i dont have money for a rimless and once moved i want one for a shrimp tank. i love all the diff tanks you have made from one and hope there are many more pics to come


----------



## hydrophyte

hey i had wondered about updates for this tank. i hadn't noticed it here before. it looks great. i really like the view from above. the 'Petite' looks happy and it has grown a little bit.


----------



## foofooree

wicca27 said:


> i have loved reading this whole post and have but one question. how did you remove the rim on the 10g you started with? i dont have money for a rimless and once moved i want one for a shrimp tank. i love all the diff tanks you have made from one and hope there are many more pics to come


Thanks! I used a razor blade to remove the rim


hydrophyte said:


> hey i had wondered about updates for this tank. i hadn't noticed it here before. it looks great. i really like the view from above. the 'Petite' looks happy and it has grown a little bit.


Thanks. I'm surprised that petite has stayed my favorite plant for over a year now.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

I think the eleocharis may fit your foregroud


----------



## foofooree

A new fts








See the detrius? 








I love the way this mp is growing, cascading down the wood.








Snowball!
_having a late night snack_


----------



## foofooree

Blue_Dolphinvn said:


> I think the eleocharis may fit your foregroud


I'm going to be using mini pellia for my foreground when I have enough. I feel like most grass would get too tall.


----------



## chadly

dang, that's gonna look really cool... some hc tied up there w/ the petite would grow down and hang like vines.


----------



## Veloth

Very nice.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

nice substrate


----------



## bratyboy2

any updates?


----------



## foofooree

Ahh, reading through this old thread is quite nostalgic. The original tank (the ten gallon) wasn't scaped very well, but I miss it. It was fun haha. Boy, that was a long time ago. Summer of '08 lol. I was just a little fledgling planted tank enthusiast 

Anyway, here are some updates on the new tank.
Hard to get a picture without glare on a sunny summer day.
















I shipped out a lot of the mini pellia carpet today. I might replace this tank soon to give the shrimp more space to breed


----------



## n4y28r

nice scape


----------



## chadly

that looks pretty sweet now all grown in... good job

some slightly brighter green plants would set it off.


----------



## foofooree




----------



## shark1505

How'd you get rid of the detritus????? I have a huge problem with that. Do you know what causes it? I'm somewhat pissed by it...


----------



## foofooree

The detrius problem just kinda went away after I added shrimp. I also think the good circulation throughout the tank helps a lot in that regard.


----------



## shark1505

I have some caught up with my HC. I'm wondering what to do... should I get some shrimp, clean it with a small gravel vac so that the HC doesn't get sucked up, or just wait it out... idk. Do you know what causes it???


----------



## foofooree

Try a gravel vac. It might come back, so you may either want to vacuum it again or invest in some shrimp (which may or may not help). I'm not sure what caused it in my tank.


----------



## foofooree

This tank is coming down soon- within the next 5 days most likely. The end of an (albeit short) era.


----------

